

Is the Agile Manifesto dead? Not by a long shot - ranjun
http://techbeacon.com/agile-manifesto-dead-not-long-shot

======
PaulHoule
I think the issue with "agile" is that, in practice, it is something different
than what it claims to be.

In the field you often see an "agile" practice pasted on to an organization
that doesn't really work, where most importantly there is a lack of trust
between people. Instead of management making up a bullshit deadline 6 months
out, thinking it will make people work harder, there is a bullshit deadline
every 2 weeks and we're supposed to be "sprinting" (if any word should die it
is "sprint") so somebody key is going to burn out in 6 months. The advantage
of agile is that at the end of every 2 weeks they have something that will
build and that sorta works, whereas often in the non-agile bad shop after the
6 month project you try to integrate the pieces and find they don't work
together and before you know it you've spent 6 months figuring out how to
build and deliver your product but you haven't institutionalized it in tools
and documentation.

